
Ask HN: What do you think about when you “zone out”? - wjossey
I started paying attention to my “zone outs” a lot this week, taking note of how I use them.<p>I realized that for me, I use them as a form of rehearsal. These rehearsals tend to take the shape of a conversation (verbal or written) where I’m sorting through some difficult concept. Usually these conversations are with someone close to me (my wife, co-founder, mother).<p>As an example, yesterday I found a lump on my dog’s leg. I started rehearsing (while zoning out on a walk) different conversations I might have with the vet on Monday when she’s examined. Sometimes they were positive, sometimes they were dark. Either way, I was clearly mentally preparing myself for multiple outcomes.<p>How do you use your daydreams &#x2F; “zone outs”?
======
babygoat
I do _exactly_ the same thing. When I was younger they were more
confrontational conversations that I fantasized about, but these days I find
myself trying to find the right words and phrases to express concepts I'm
preoccupied with. I don't do it on purpose but once I recognized it I realized
that I'm able to find the words I'm looking for in conversation with much more
ease.

------
trykondev
This is a fun question -- I think my zone outs work as memory processing time.
I often find myself replaying certain memories, particularly recent
interactions I've had with people, and just re-watching the events that
transpired in my mind. I sometimes will smile or cringe as I recall these
events but rarely do I think about them "critically" (oh, Bob probably asked
me that question for such and such a reason!) or have any kind of internal
monologue doing commentary over these memories -- I just sort of passively
remember them.

It is interesting to think about how this kind of blank thinking time could be
used better -- like a rehearsal, as you experience, or thinking in a more
directed way. I wonder how automatic this process is -- in my case, will I
always by default just re-remembering events? Anyway, thanks for a neat
question!

~~~
wjossey
Thank you for a neat answer.

I thought similarly to you on day zero of thinking about this question, asking
if I could spend this time more effectively. I’ve decidedly answered no, and
mostly because it seems subconscious and effective. I don’t tend to fight my
“lizard brain”, particularly when it comes to non destructive behavior.

Tonight I walked home from a movie and found myself passively daydreaming
about a conversation with my wife. I came home, she asked me about the movie,
and I felt prepared to answer. It’s a trivial thing, but it felt remarkably
purposeful in the moment.

------
xcubic
I do exactly what you just described!

